# Doves



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

I know this forum about pigeons but what kind of doves are there. I know there ring neck doves but what else.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Georgia123 said:


> I know this forum about pigeons but what kind of doves are there. I know there ring neck doves but what else.


Ring neck doves are domestic doves and so are diamond doves, there are some exotic ones as well that some people raise like cape doves, different doves are species but not breeds like pigeons. wild ones are protected by the migratory bird act, so those are not allowed to be kept as pets.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

One of my family have ring neck doves but he have to many now and have to get give them away . He started off with 1 pair 2 years ago now he got 60 pairs and a 50by50 flight pen abd a place where they can stay at.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Georgia123 said:


> One of my family have ring neck doves but he have to many now and have to get give them away . He started off with 1 pair 2 years ago now he got 60 pairs and a 50by50 flight pen abd a place where they can stay at.


sounds like a seriouse hobby.


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Lol it was a hobby now it a big chore he also got 200 chickens and he use to have ton of fantail pigeons but he gave alot to me and sold them .


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Georgia123 said:


> I know this forum about pigeons but what kind of doves are there. I know there ring neck doves but what else.


I really think the Australian Crested doves are pretty (*legal in the US, not sure they are legal in Australia or other countries,) and some people keep them, but some sites say that they take more room than I've got and do best in an aviary.

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Articles/TheAustralianCrestedDove.htm

http://www.dovepage.com/species/exotic/australiancrested.html

There are quite a few exotic types to pick from, but I wouldn't get them till I've got aviary space and more experience with domesticated species. The ADA has types (not species specifically) listed on their FAQ. 
http://www.doveline.com/html/dove-information.html#species


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

http://www.zebrafinch.com/diamonddove/ExoticDove.html

Here's someone's page who used to breed lots of different exotic doves. It still has lots of pictures and species names. I think they still breed a couple of species.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

Libis, correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure the Australian Crested's are pigeons? But beautiful birds none the less.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

kamz said:


> Libis, correct me if I am wrong but I am pretty sure the Australian Crested's are pigeons? But beautiful birds none the less.


The two names are interchangeable with this species.


----------



## kamz (Jan 23, 2010)

lol im really hoping that applies to my pigeons too . I put them down as 'doves' on my lease


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, all domestic pigeons stem from the Rock Dove (aka Rock Pigeon). So you can argue that if it becomes a problem


----------

